# Better/Worse Quality FO Suppliers?



## makemineirish (Apr 25, 2013)

I have tried searching variations of vendors, suppliers, and retailers in conjunction with fragrance oil quality.  I have yet to find a thread that addresses this issue.  

*Cost aside, what are your experiences with fragrance oil quality from particular vendors? *

At present, my only means of comparing different retailers is their recommended percentage for cold process soap.


----------



## BotanicalWitch (Apr 26, 2013)

I like Wellington I think their  prices are fair and they have great oils from what I have used. Ive seen bad reviews on the net about them but I haven't had a bad experience yet and my soaps have had excellent results from their FO/EO. The only downside is they have a $50.00 min or they will charge you five bucks.I haven't had the best results from Essential Depot but I buy their oils and lye which are great but I pass on getting anymore FO from them


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 26, 2013)

makemineirish said:


> At present, my only means of comparing different retailers is their recommended percentage for cold process soap.



I'm not sure that my experience has matched the retailer's recommendations.  I don't mean that I don't follow maximum %.  Some retailer's claim you only "need" to use 1/2 as much or say their oils are stronger, but that's not always the case (in my personal experience).  

So far, I've felt very good about the quality of oils from:

Brambleberry
Wholesale Supplies Plus
Peak's Candle
CandleScience
Nature's Garden- still testing, pleased so far
still testing a lot from Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals, but seem most are as strong as others.
EBB- I've only done samples, wasn't pleased with the fading in a lot....but, it was a very small scale sample and my samples ended up being approx. 0.5oz ppo.  I would need to retest before deciding.

Oregon Trails- the oils seem very strong, last, but I haven't been thrilled with my selections, but I haven't tried very many.  I didn't care for the scents, but they were strong enough.

Scent Works- still testing, but tons of positive reviews for their oils.

I used SweetCakes many, many years ago and they were great oils.  Haven't used them recently, but I would suspect still nice quality.


----------



## lsg (Apr 26, 2013)

I use Brambleberry, Wholesale Supplies Plus, Nature's Garden and Camden Grey.


----------



## Genny (Apr 26, 2013)

I use Nature's Garden, Brambleberry, Bitter Creek North, Elements, AH/RE and a few others.

As far as quality, all fragrance oils are different and will act differently.  Some suppliers let you know how a FO behaves in CP (like Nature's Garden, Bitter creek & Brambleberry), but even then you still may not get the same results because of different soaping oils, different soaping temps, other additives in your soap, etc.

I highly recommend The Soap Scent Review Board.  There are real reviews of 1,000's of fragrance oils and how they behaved in CP, whether they morphed, faded, etc.  That board has saved me so much money, by not buying fo's that fade after a few weeks and/or morph.
http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/  (You do need a paid email address to sign up & you do need to email the owner directly to sign up [email protected])


----------



## makemineirish (Apr 26, 2013)

Genny said:


> I highly recommend The Soap Scent Review Board.  There are real reviews of 1,000's of fragrance oils and how they behaved in CP, whether they morphed, faded, etc.  That board has saved me so much money, by not buying fo's that fade after a few weeks and/or morph.
> http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/  (You do need a paid email address to sign up & you do need to email the owner directly to sign up [email protected])



Thank you so much for this link.  It sounds like exactly the kind of resource I was looking for.  I will start trying to jump through the hoops to join, as it appears that is the only way to view reviews.


----------



## miss_minnesota (Aug 26, 2014)

I have just received my order from Essential Depot, I ordered the French Vanilla, Pear Fantasy and Rose Garden.

The scent were very light 3 full pippettes to make and 8 oz jar of scrub.  Not convienced with them I think Ill go back to Brambleberry (there FO are stronger)  I am also will to try Bulk Apothecary


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 26, 2014)

I love soapsupplies.net, New Directions Aromatics for fo's and eo's, Natures Garden for a few fo's, The Sage, Bittercreek North, Wholesale Supplies Plus for Frank & Myrr Fo only thing I purchase from them, Brambleberry for Black Amber Lavender which is all I buy from them. Can't say I ever had a bad fo from The Sage. There just is no one stop shop. If I only had one choice I would go with New Directions


----------



## judymoody (Aug 26, 2014)

In addition to those listed above, I like Soapalooza.  I mostly use Brambleberry, Peak Candle, and AHRE


----------



## Ann Marie (Aug 27, 2014)

I like Rustic Essentuals, Crafters Choice, Bramblerry. There are others with good ones but I just try to narrow down my suppliers to make things simpler. Good luck.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 27, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> There just is no one stop shop.



I couldn't agree more. I've shopped _lots_ of vendors, and without exception they all have their hits and misses. In order to rein in my FO purchasing obsession, which I must admit tends to get out of hand at times , I've been pretty much (trying) to keep things narrowed down to the following:


 Daystar
 Peak
 Bittercreek North
 Brambleberry
 Oregon Trails
 SweetCakes
 WSP
 MMS
 Nature's Garden

 But I may have to make an exception for one more now- AH/RE- because I just received some great apple FO's from them during their sample sale that smell quite promising OOB (I've been searching for a replacement for Green Apple from SweetCakes, and I think I may have just found it there). 


 IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 27, 2014)

Forgot to add that I love many fo's from Soapalooza


----------

